# FreeBSD-8 and #portsnap fetch extract



## tekinerdem (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

FreeBSD-8 and portsnap fetch extract

Why portsnap command not running our servers? this is the error messages. 

```
www# portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu May  6 04:23:41 EEST 2010:
Extracting snapshot... tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: snap: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

tekinerdem said:
			
		

> Extracting snapshot... tar: Unrecognized archive format



Downloaded file is probably corrupted. I would empty /var/db/portsnap/files folder and try `# portsnap fetch extract` again.


----------



## tekinerdem (May 6, 2010)

*seriously problem continie*

same problem continusly 


```
www# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu May  6 04:23:41 EEST 2010:
Extracting snapshot... tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: snap: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.

www# portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu May  6 04:23:41 EEST 2010:
Extracting snapshot... tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: snap: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

Maybe something wrong with your tar?

I would try to untar downloaded file by hand and additionally to download some different tared file and try untar it also as first easiest test.


----------



## mfeldheim (May 6, 2010)

A full disk could be one reason that the snapshot.tgz is corrupted and tar fails reading it


----------



## mfeldheim (May 6, 2010)

check disk usage using "df -h"
using "portsclean -CDLP" may free a lot of space. It cleans up old distfiles, working directories, libraries and package tarballs


```
lb-002 ~ # head -n 1000 HTML-Parser-3.64.tar.gz > simulateFullDiskCorrupted.tar.gz
lb-002 ~ # tar -zxvf test.tar.gz
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


----------



## tekinerdem (May 6, 2010)

my disc info and still i can't fetch & extract


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    496M    174M    282M    38%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0s1e    496M     12K    456M     0%    /tmp
/dev/da0s1f     15G    131M     13G     1%    /usr
/dev/da0s1d    1.9G     59M    1.7G     3%    /var
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2010)

@tekinerdem
 Post in the right forum -> Select the right forum for new threads
 Format your posts -> Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## tekinerdem (May 6, 2010)

Thank you DutchDaemon for move my subject. But i can't solved portsnap error with below answers. How can i running portsnap fetch command.


----------

